# Atmos / DTS X Speaker placement



## J-Lane (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello, I have a speaker placement question. I just purchased the Denon X1200W and I'm going to install some new speakers in the house we just bought. Due to the layout of our room the only option for surround & Atmos speakers is ceiling mount. My question is in regards to placement of the surround & Atmos speakers. Our family room has the entertainment center area offset to the room (not ideal  ). The surround speakers are already mounted and therefore I don't intend on changing them but I'm curious what the best placement of the Atmos speakers would be? Option a, b, or c?

The existing set up..








Option A: align with front speakers...








Option B: align with surround speakers...








Option C: align them mid way between front and surround speakers...








Sorry for the crude drawings but I'm doing it from my phone. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## shene (Aug 3, 2014)

you do not note seating positions. I would have the atmos about 2 ft in front of the seating and the side surrounds back about 2 or 3 ft behind the seating. I am sort of assuming the only ones you want placement for is the two you show as center speakers being atmos additions. . I assume the rear ceiling speakers are the back surrounds and you have no mid surrounds and the two in the middle are intended atmos? .


----------



## J-Lane (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, all of the speakers except the Atmos speakers are already existing. I'm just curious on the placement/alignment of the Atmos speakers to the existing speakers. As for distance from the sitting area, I'm already aware that they should be slightly in front of the seating area and my surrounds are already behind the sitting area as well. I'm basically looking for advice on alignment of the Atmos speakers.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I would definitely go with plan B: Align with the surround speakers.
I think the other way the room would look weird since the new Atmos fronts are not parallel with your surrounds.
Yes the in ceilings on the left side of the pic would not be aligned with the mains but would have the in ceiling sound coming down at each side than having one come out right above the seating area like plan C. 
Now make sure you are not sitting too far from the rear surrounds as you won't be able to hear much content coming from them if you sit closer to the front. Make sure couch is right in between the TF and TR.

I am in the same boat. I have floor mains and all in ceiling for Atmos and sounds just fine.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Asere is wise in the ways of HT. Adding my 2¢...
Instead of ceiling mounts, you can get Atmos speaker modules that sit on top of your existing speakers and beam the sound upwards. Some claim that method is almost as good as the more conventional in-ceiling solution. Not trying to persuade you to go that route; just raising awareness! :bigsmile:


----------



## J-Lane (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I was leaning towards option B and currently the surrounds are about 3 feet behind me so I think I should be in good shape. As for using the actual Atmos speakers that reflect the sound, I had already decided I would do all ceiling mounts (even though I hate climbing through the attic to run wires). I figure the small issues that arise from the speakers being offset from the front speakers should hopefully be corrected by using the self calibration feature on the receiver (I hope). I'm pretty excited to hear the results. I've got a lot of work to do though as the wall that I will be mounting the TV to has metal studs. I'm going to open the wall and install wood studs and fix the wiring job from the previous owners. Thanks again for all your input and I will let you all know how it turns out when I'm done.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

J-Lane said:


> Thanks everyone! I was leaning towards option B and currently the surrounds are about 3 feet behind me so I think I should be in good shape. As for using the actual Atmos speakers that reflect the sound, I had already decided I would do all ceiling mounts (even though I hate climbing through the attic to run wires). I figure the small issues that arise from the speakers being offset from the front speakers should hopefully be corrected by using the self calibration feature on the receiver (I hope). I'm pretty excited to hear the results. I've got a lot of work to do though as the wall that I will be mounting the TV to has metal studs. I'm going to open the wall and install wood studs and fix the wiring job from the previous owners. Thanks again for all your input and I will let you all know how it turns out when I'm done.


Yes the Audyssey calibration should help compensate for the offset I have the same model receiver as you. Have fun in the process and yes let us know how it went.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Pictures please!


----------

